# tc blackdiamond



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

I got a question about the tc black diamond. My friend has one he will sell me for 75 bucks. Should I buy it for use in lower mi's shotgun zone and mn's shotgun zone? 45 caliber and it has a scope on it too. I fig for 75 bucks I can't go wrong

Thanks


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

they are a very good shooting rifle I would take it in my opinionm its worth it!!


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks, i told him id buy it, what about ammo? the powerbelt sabots look good but ive heard they shoot best with a dirty bore. what would be the best weight for mi whitetails, all of my shots would be under 150 yards, most of them at 50?


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I've been using TCA Super Glide Shock Waves. They load very easy even after 4 or 5 shots.


----------

